# getting a rescue dog



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

hi

i live in a cottage so i think a smallish dog. also i'm out from 8am till 4ish so if it's walked morning and evening would it be ok on its own? b/f is normally in later. also in order to train it to come when called so it doesn't need to be on a lead all the time, is it better to get a younger dog?
would appreciate any advice

i'd love a cat but am worried about the road


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

i think if your getting a rescue dog then id look for one thats about 2 or 3....that way they have grown out of the puppie destructive age and are still young enough to learn to obey your commands.....dogs are generally alright been left for short periods of time...ie while you are out at work but would probably settle better if it has a good run before you go


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

my doggies poopoo twice a day.. they peepee about 5 times a day. im home all the time though so i can let them out when they ask. dogs can get all kinds of internal problems if not allowed to releive themselves and you dont want a dog that pees on all your stuff. (if i dont let the dogs out when they ask they just defiantly shat in my bathroom.. one time my big male who NEVER has accidents wanted out and i didnt let him cause it was raining.. he just looked at me and started pissing all over himself) what you really should get is a doggie door. that would be most ideal. my dad isnt home alot but he has a doggie door. it doesnt even have to be in the door iteself my dad installed it in his wifes office wall which is closest to the back yard.. and he has some little steps for the dog to get in and out and a fenced in area so that she cant get lost or stolen. its really ideal. but if you live in an apartment then youre gonna have to fence him in the kitchen or laundry room with his food and water and a peepee pad.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi there,

Having bought dogs, had them dropped off in our yard, having our daughter bring in strays and rescuing some from a no kill shelter...i might be able to be of some help. 

i agree with dreamcatcher about trying to find a rescued dog that fits you and the dog. there are some great ones just waiting for a loving home. SB knows her animal stuff and unless you get one that is trained, you are looking at a full time job of starting from a puppy. i don't think you are from the States, but if you are there is a great site called petfinder.com. frequently they have dogs that are crate trained. this would work out well for you if you live in an apartment. doggie doors are great for homes as SB pointed out.

have you ever been around a breed that you especially liked? i'm not especially in to an animal being full blooded, but i do think knowing the general idea of what breeds the dog has in them is a good idea. right now i have my eyes on a pug mixed with a dog like the one that was in As Good as It Gets. Scruffy faced little thing. Plus it said he gives good kisses! of course i need a dog like i need a hole in my head. wait! i do have a hole in my head!! :roll:

so maybe a little more information about the place where you live and if your are thinking large or small, wacko terrier or slobbery mushmouthed golden.

i'd love to be in on someone getting a new dog. 

let us know how it's going.
terri*


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

hi
thanks for the responses and advice.

the cottage is pretty small but it's an end of terrace so it has quite a nice garden at the front with veg and flowers in it. there's a road at the front of the garden that although not busy cars travel fast on.

we're in a rural mountainy area in the uk so there's loads of walks nearby (also loads of sheep so need a dog that's not likely to bother them).

i like scruffy friendly dogs, b/f said a lakeland border terrier is nice but i haven't been able to find a picture of one.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

I THINK THIS IS ONE........IF NOT ITS CUTE ANYWAY


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

How about this cute, little scruffy faced thing?? I am in love with this little doggie. It is in a shelter in NC and I might just go get her. Wouldn't she be cute in your garden? Think about a rescue...there's so many that need a home.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

you've got to go and get her. she's lovely.
i will get a rescue dog


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

look and look until you find just the one. you will know him/her when your eyes meet. hopefully it will be housetrained, good with adults and children, not a barker and for sure not a biter.

they say to clap your hands behind the dogs ears to see if it startles easily. also, touch the dogs ears and feet to make sure they are not sensitive to touch. to make sure they are not dominate, have them lay on their backs and see if they will let you be the "boss" for a minute or so. if they show strong reactions to turn over, i.e. become upset, this dog may be too aggressive. and lastly, but certainly most importantly, make sure they give really good doggie kisses!

good luck. let us know how the hunt is going.
terri*


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2005)

If you DON'T go get her soon, the next time you visit her there she will have a little tag on her that says 'property of Janine Baker - TO BE PICKED UP shortly"

She's DARLING! (looks alot like my Pugsley after he's been face-first in the snow)


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

now this warms my heart. 

terri your doggie there looks like a brussels griffon. if it is you better go snatch it up and send it to me pronto!!! ive been wanting one of them for sooooo long, but i havent got one cause they are too damn expensive. its the same kind of dog as in that movie 'as good as it gets'.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

yes, Sleepy, that it what i think it is along with pug. i already have 2 dogs plus my daughter's 3 dogs off and on...i don't know, i'm just crazy for that little fuzzy face. her name is Macy and i found her on http://www.petfinder.com she is in Rock Hill, SC if noone has picked her up yet.

Janine, you need another dog...you go get her. 

Or maybe we can pitch in and get her and fly her to SB and she will be happy forevermore. yeah, i like that thought. sure do wish i could. :?

really SB, when my poor little 15 year old poodle goes to doggieheaven, i'm going to get me ( that's southern talking right there lol ) a brussels griffon. then she can have babies and i will give you one. there, that's settles it.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i already have my hands full!


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

tooo cute, SB.

hey SB, when you feel like it...i sure will be glad when you open your eyes again. whatever it is that made you close them is gone. yep...i kicked it's ass and it's gone. :twisted:


----------

